# My cat likes lab blocks?



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

I got my first shipment of HT lab blocks in today and I took seven out so I could give one to each of my girls to see if they'd like them. I had them in my hand and was on the ground grabbing something. My cat came over the sniff them which I didn't think anything of, but then I went to give the blocks to my girls and one was missing. I turned around and there was Sake, eating a lab block! She even came up to try to beg me for more. She's a weirdo, for sure.


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

My cat always seems to want to eat them too! He also always wants to eat any crackers or toast I have. Silly kitties!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

